
Distributed system authorization using JWT - comtom
https://medium.com/@therealcomtom/distributed-system-authorization-using-jwt-259836d50d90
======
comtom
A very common challenge for application developers is knowing which users are
currently using the system or logged in on multiple devices to prevent
unauthorized access based on permissions the user has.

